# white goods!!



## Persian-kitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi 
My husband and I will be moving to Dubai on Monday. We have never been there before and I've been looking through all the sites that rent out places, one thing seems to be the norm and that is the lack of kitchen appliances. 
Can someone please tell me if this is the case in all places and if so do we have to buy or rent and if they are expensive?
thanks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Places that are unfurnished (especially villas) come with no dishwasher, washing machine, fridge, cooker or curtains. Dubai is a very transient place, though and it's easy to pick up whitegoods second hand from an expat who is leaving.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Also look on notice boards at placed such as Spinneys and Choithrams.


----------

